# Driving to Spain?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to drive to Spain soon & know the French have a few weird requirements such as carrying breathalysers in the car but is there any similar requirements I need to be aware of for a trip into Spain please?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I have to drive to Spain soon & know the French have a few weird requirements such as carrying breathalysers in the car but is there any similar requirements I need to be aware of for a trip into Spain please?


Two warning triangles, spare light bulbs and tools to fit them, reflective jacket for every passenger in the car, spare pair of glasses or contact lenses if you wear them. Not sure if a first aid kit is a legal requirement or just a recommendation - best to have one anyway.

Make sure your insurance policy is valid for Spain, some are not and you require an extra green card that you have to apply for before travelling.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TM I understand that breathalyser kit is no longer a requirement in France


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sensible to abide by local laws if possible but foreign cars, drivers can't be compelled to carry 2 triangles or glasses which doesn't mean local police wouldn't fine you for not having in the case of an accident.
It's the compulsory ones you need to watch out for like spare tire or repair kit and equipment to change.
Radar detectors prohibited, no use of horn in urban areas except in an emergency, mobiles only truly hands free

Reflective jackets 1 per person carried inside vehicle and worn in case of accident or stopping but it's not mandatory for foreigners in Spain but is in Portugal confusing just easier to carry

Tend to be quite hot on use of indicators to signal intention and no throwing cigarettes out of the window automatic points/fines


----------

